# Best age to see puppy first time?



## Helenabbey (15 March 2007)

A friend of a friend has a litter of puppies which are due to be 3 weeks old this weekend.  I want to get to see them before anyone else does but what sort of age should I wait till, bearing in mind I will want to bring it home at 7-8 weeks?


----------



## spaniel (15 March 2007)

We saw our last one at 3 days old then again at 3 weeks.  She came home to us at 6 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Helenabbey (15 March 2007)

Oooh I might go this weekend then!!!


----------



## emma69 (15 March 2007)

I saw mine the day after they were born!!!! Didn't pick them up until a couple of weeks later, so cute and little, and I guess it was around 8 weeks we took him home?


----------



## fmay (15 March 2007)

As soon as possible but hope they are not identical or you won't know which one you chose. We don't let people in to see our pups until they are 3 weeks old to prevent cross infection.


----------



## prose (15 March 2007)

A pup should stay with its mother for an absolute minimum of eight weeks, preferably ten. They learn so much from their mothers, with regard to learning what type of behaviour is/isn't acceptable. I've met lots of dogs taken away too early who are nippy/aren't great at reading the body language of older dogs.


----------



## claire1976 (16 March 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
A pup should stay with its mother for an absolute minimum of eight weeks, preferably ten. They learn so much from their mothers, with regard to learning what type of behaviour is/isn't acceptable. I've met lots of dogs taken away too early who are nippy/aren't great at reading the body language of older dogs. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Agree they should stay til 8 weeks, some go at 6weeks but far too young.  However, I think 10 weeks is too late, you miss the 'critical period' of socialisation which is between 8-12 weeks, this is the period the dog should be introduced to as many things including other dogs (if vaccinated) as possible.


----------



## echodomino (17 March 2007)

My friends come and see them after about a week because I don't like the mum's being disturbed by too many people, especially with a first litter. I don't let potential puppy buyers come to see them until they're ready to go, they can come back for pup if they want it. Or come and see at 5 or 6 weeks then come back at 7/8 weeks to pick up. 

Echo Claire1976, 10 weeks is too late from a socialisation point of view. Our vets now vaccinate at 8 and 10 weeks as opposed to 10 and 12 therefore pup gets out early enough for socialising.

It depends what you want pup for, if it's just a pet then it doesn't really matter but if you're showing there's no point in looking at them from a constructive point of view until 6 or 7 weeks because they change so much.


----------



## milor (18 March 2007)

7 weeks is the best age to go to their new homes as this is the optimum time for the introduction of new sights/sounds etc. Most pups will go through a fear stage at around 10 weeks so this could well be too late ( although this of course varies from breed to breed  
	
	
		
		
	


	




) - if the breeder is willing for you to go at around 3 weeks then this is a good time to go for a visit and get to know mum and chat to the breeder - the pups will be relatively easy to care for at this stage so she may well have more time to talk to you - later on it can all get a bit hectic especially if it's a big litter as they do literally turn into eating and sh****ting machines  and life becomes one endless round of preparing food and clearing up


----------



## Cobland (18 March 2007)

Our vet wont vaccinate until 10 weeks old, i was told that is the proper age that a pup is suppose to go to its new home.

Our last pup was 6 weeks and it was way too young to leave.

Id say 8-10 weeks is the right age to go to its new home


----------



## emma69 (18 March 2007)

Nail polish works wonders!


----------



## prose (19 March 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
7 weeks is the best age to go to their new homes as this is the optimum time for the introduction of new sights/sounds etc. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wow. Things are really different here in the US. It's actually illegal for pups to be sold before eight weeks of age, and only puppy millers flout that law.

My dog was a show potential female, so I only picked her up at 15 weeks. I could not be more pleased with how she behaves around strangers, dogs, kids etc. and takes living in the big city firmly in her stride. 

Top show breeders usually aim for 9-10 weeks.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (19 March 2007)

I saw my JR at 2 days old.  I brought him home at 7 weeks (which was a little early, but he was on solids as his mum didn't want to know).


----------

